# Wann Profinet und wann Profibus



## Johannes Ashur (11 Juli 2007)

Moin Jung,
Wann wird der Profnet und wann der Profibus benötigt bzw. verlangt.

Gruß

Johannes


----------



## MSB (11 Juli 2007)

Das dürfte fast ausschließlich von persönlichen Vorlieben abhängen.

Ethernet (nich unbedingt Profinet) im allgemeinen kommt sehr häufig bei Steuerungs/Steuerungskopplungen mit vielen Daten,
bzw. Steuerung -> Leitsystem zum Einsatz kommen.

Profinet IO = in etwa Profibus DP
Profinet CBA = in etwa Profibus FDL
jeweils vom Funktions/Leistungsumfang betrachtet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Johannes Ashur (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo Manuel,
danke für deine Antwort, aber könntest du Bitte so lieb sein und diesen Abschnitt näher erläutern:

Profinet IO = in etwa Profibus DP?????
Profinet CBA = in etwa Profibus FDL?????
jeweils vom Funktions/Leistungsumfang betrachtet.

Sorry aber ich bin noch laie aber sehr interessiert.

Gruß

johannes


----------



## dasding (12 Juli 2007)

Hi

Hier das könnte dir vielleicht weiter helfen 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/19548537

Mfg dasding


----------



## Johannes Ashur (12 Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.Danke für den Link. Dort wird es nochmal detallierter erklärt.

Kannst du mir vielleicht auch ein Link über ein Handbuch für die  S7300 oder ähnliches posten bzw. mir vielleicht  ein gutes Buch empfehlen.
Eventuell etwas für Einsteiger.

Danke Dir

Johannes


----------



## MSB (12 Juli 2007)

Kostenlos und von Siemens selbst:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm?HTTPS=REDIR

Mit käuflich zu erwerbenden Büchern habe ich keinerlei erfahrungen, damit kann ich dir also nicht helfen.

Ansonsten sind auf support.automation.siemens.com auch eine ganze Menge
Informationen, Handbücher, FAQ usw. verfügbar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Johannes Ashur (13 Juli 2007)

Hammaaaaaaa Sache......echt cool.......wusste net das es bei Siemens auch etwas produktives kostenlos zu erwerben gibt.

Vielen Dank für die Links:-D 

Johannes


----------



## dasding (13 Juli 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Kostenlos und von Siemens selbst:
> https://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm?HTTPS=REDIR
> .....


 
Morgen,

also echt klasse Seite  die kannt ich noch net, echt super.
Und fals du sonst noch irgendwas zu Simatic Produkten suchst, oder wissen willst, empfehle ich immer die Support Seite http://support.automation.siemens.com.
Da sind alle möglichen Handbücher und FAQ's zu finden.

Mfg dasding


----------

